# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  صوم يوم عاشوراء.. تأسٍ بمن آذى العترة الطاهرة

## نور الشمس

*صوم يوم عاشوراء.. تأسٍ بمن آذى العترة الطاهرة*

=====================
 
اختلفت الامة الاسلامية حول يوم عاشوراء تحديدا واختلفت فقهيا حول صوم عاشوراء واستحباب صومه بالخصوص، وبعضهم ذهب الى وجوب صومه وتصدى لهذا الامر الفقهي العلماء سنة وشيعة بالرد أو التأييد. 

يوم عاشوراء عند المسلمين 
---------------------------------
يوم عاشوراء عند المسلمين قاطبة هو يوم العاشر من المحرم وهو مصطلح اسلامي صرف. اختلفت الامة حول هذا اليوم تحديدا، اما يوم عاشوراء عند اليهود فهو العاشر من الشهر الاول من السنة عندهم. 
اكد الباحث الفلكي الكويتي صالح العجيري ان هجرة النبي صلى الله عليه وآله كانت في يوم الاثنين 8 ربيع الاول المصادف 20 - 9 - 622 ميلادي المصادف 10 تشري سنة 4383 للسنة العبرية وهو صوم يوم الكيبور، فكانوا يصومون العاشر من اول شهور السنة العبرية الشمسية، وهو غير العاشر من اول الشهور السنة القمرية والتطابق السنوي الشمسي محال ان يتطابق مع التقويم السنوي القمري. 

هل صومه مستحب؟ 
--------------------------
وورد في الروايات التي في كتب المسلمين عامة سنة وشيعة ان يوم العاشر كان يصام في الجاهلية ودهرا قبل وجوب صوم رمضان المبارك لا بعده، فلم يصبح له استحباب خاص، والرسول صلى الله عليه وآله قال.. عن ابن عباس قال حين صام رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم يوم عاشوراء وامر بصيامه قالوا: يارسول الله انه يوم تعظمه اليهود والنصارى؟ فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: فاذا كان العام المقبل - ان شاء الله - صمنا اليوم التاسع ـ صحيح مسلم3. 

آراء الصحابة والتابعين: ابن عباس عنه انه اليوم التاسع ـ صحيح مسلم. المصدر السابق 

ابن حزم يقول كما قال ابن عباس واما ما عليه الاغلبية من الفقهاء انه العاشر من شهور السنة القمرية. 

اما في فتح الباري فهو اول السنة الشمسية. 

- يقول ابن الاثير انه اسم اسلامي وقال ابن دريد انه اسم اسلامي لا يعرف في الجاهلية. ابن الاثير النهاية 3 - 240، ابن دريد ـ الجمهرة في لغة العرب. 

تدقيق وتمحيص للروايات 
----------------------------
في صحيح مسلم 3 - 149 والسنن الكبرى للنسائي 2 - 156 
وعن ابن عباس قال قدم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله المدينة فوجد اليهود يصومون يوم عاشوراء فسئلوا عن ذلك فقالوا: هذا اليوم الذي اظهر الله فيه موسى وبني اسرائيل على فرعون فنحن نصومه تعظيما له فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم: نحن اولى بموسى منكم فأمر بصومه.. انتهى هنا الامر بالصيام كما ذهب اليه ابو حنيفة النعمان صاحب المذهب الحنفي بالوجوب. 

وفي رواية اخرى انه صامه في الجاهلية مع المشركين وانه نسخ بعد تشريع صوم رمضان. صحيح مسلم 3 - 151. 

ورواية ثالثة انه لما صامه قالوا له انه يوم تعظمه اليهود، فوعد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ان يصوم التاسع في العام المقبل... فهنا نهي عن صيامه بالخصوص. 

ثم ان الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وافته المنية في السنة المقبلة، فهل الرسول صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لا يعلم بسنن اليهود؟ وكيف لا وهو الحريص على مخالفة اليهود وقولهم عنه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم «ان محمدا يريد ان لا يدع من أمرنا شيئا الا خالفنا فيه»، صحيح مسلم 1 - 169. 
ويبدو التضارب واضحا في الروايات حول شرعية صوم هذا اليوم منفردا أو مسبوقا بيوم، أو كونه واجبا ام مستحبا. 

وللقارئ الفطن ان يتتبع موضوع صيام هذا اليوم فعاشوراء الحسين الاسلامي لا يوافق سنة اليهود العبرية لا قديما ولا حديثا، فكما قال السمرقندي: وصوم عاشوراء مفردا مكروه عند بعض اصحابنا «الحنفية» لأنه تشبه باليهود. تحفة الفقهاء 1-343. 

وبالتالي فان الاعتناء بصوم هذا اليوم بالخصوص وترك الصيام طول العام - من مصاديق التشبه باليهود وأهل الجاهلية - وابتهاجا بقتل الحسين عليه السلام، وفرحا بما حل بالعترة الطاهرة، وهو احتفال بالعيد الوطني للدولة الاموية بعد اقصاء العترة الطاهرة - بقتل الحسين عليه السلام - عن زمام الخلافة السياسية. 

قال الألباني ردا على الروايات المتضمنة لندب التوسيع على العيال يوم عاشوراء وهكذا سائر طرق الحديث مدارها على متروكين او مجهولين ومن الممكن ان يكونوا من اعداء الحسين عليه السلام، الذين وضعوا الاحاديث في فضل الاطعام والاكتحال وغير ذلك يوم عاشوراء، معارضة منهم للشيعة الذين جعلوا هذا اليوم يوم حزن على الحسين عليه السلام لأن قتله كان فيه. انتهى. 

كما ان احمد بن حنبل سئل عن هذا اليوم فلم يره شيئا وايد ذلك بأن احد السلف لم يستحب التوسعة يوم عاشوراء وانه لم يعرف من هذه الاحاديث شيئا على عهد القرون الفاضلة.. انتهى. 

اما ابن تيمية وهو من اعظم فقهاء الحنابلة فقال هذا الحديث كذب. 

ونقل المناوي عن المجد اللغوي - وهو من اعاظم فقهاء الحنابلة - انه قال ما يروى في فضل صوم يوم عاشوراء والصلاة فيه والانفاق والخضاب والادهان والاكتحال بدعة ابتدعها قتلة الحسين عليه السلام - تمام المنة 411. 

فيما قال المقريزي ان العلويين كانوا يتخذونه يوم حزن على الحسين عليه السلام تتعطل فيه الاسواق فلما زالت الدولة اتخذها ملوك الايوبيين يوم سرور يوسعون على عيالهم ويبسطون في المطاعم ويتخذون الاواني الجديدة ويكتحلون ويدخلون الحمام حرصا على عادة اهل الشام التي سنها لهم الحجاج ايام عبدالملك بن مروان ليرغموا به اناف شيعة علي بن ابي طالب كرم الله وجهه الذين يتخذون يوم عاشوراء حزنا على الحسين عليه السلام «الخطط والآثار». 

خلاصة الدراسة 
-------------------
الخلاصة المستفادة من هذه الدراسة المقتضبة حول صوم يوم عاشوراء تتمثل في التالي: 
- صوم يوم عاشوراء مختلف فيه بين علماء الامة فقهيا «استحباب صومه بالخصوص او وجوبه من عدمه، ورأينا الخلل في الروايات». 
- صوم هذا اليوم اقتداء بمن فرحوا بقتل الحسين عليه السلام واستقرت لهم مقاليد الحكم السياسي على الامة الاسلامية. 

- تفعيل لعادات ما انزل الله بها من سلطان كأهل الجاهلية الاولى واليهود. 


كلمة اخيرة: على المسلم الذي يقتدي بقوله تعالى: «قل لا اسألكم عليه من اجر الا المودة في القربى» ان يبتعد عن صيام هذا اليوم لان صيامه تأس بمن اذى العترة الطاهرة والظن لا يغني من الحق شيئا. 

دراسة مقتبسة من كتاب «الحزن على الامام الحسين عليه السلام ضرورة دينية وسنة مؤكدة طبقا لأسس وقواعد كافة اهل الاسلام»، لفضيلة الشيخ أحمد الماحوزي - تحرير - الخطيب الحسيني الشيخ جاسم الدمستاني.

----------

